# Goat Veterinary book(s) recommendations?



## Loftydreams (Oct 12, 2012)

I'd also like to know why that's your favorite, what 
it has to offer over other books. ( I have Mercks.)

I live out in the boondocks. With no close Vet care.
I've got a horse first aid/medicine chest, and as I learn and adapt my goat first aid/medicine chest is slowly growing.

IF you can get any kind of vet to come out at all , they are an hour out. I have years of experience with dogs/cats/horses. 

I have both standard sized goats and mini pygmy,nigerians. 

Thanks for your time and help


----------



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

Langston University's "Meat Goat Hand Book" is by far the best, most thorough and complete goat book ever written. Don't let the title "Meat Goat" fool you, this book fits "All" goats health issues. Langston University is the largest goat research facility in the world, their research is done all over the world. The first edition printing (418 pages) was in 2007 and sold out last year. The second printing will be even better (with a chapter on Packgoats), and other chapters being revised and updated. Lots of color pictures and written at a tenth grade reading level. I have all the best goat veterinary books and this one blows them all away hands down. If the second printing isn't out yet it should be soon.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

"Diseases of the Goat" by John Matthews, Blackwell publishing. The book was written in the UK. As a new goat owner it really helped me understand problems and how to treat them. I am fortunate to have 2 large animal mobile local vets that have an interest in goats. The written details in this book are great for me. It was written for vets.


----------

